# CHE VERGOGNA!!!



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

ANSA 2008-12-09 14:18                                                                                                           RAIDUE 'TAGLIA' BROKEBACK MOUNTAIN






ROMA  - Proteste dal mondo gay per la censura di Raidue sulla messa in onda ieri sera dei Segreti di Brokeback Mountain, il film di Ang Lee che racconta la drammatica passione amorosa tra due uomini, due cowboy del Wyoming. Alcune scene di baci e molti riferimenti omoerotici sono stati tagliati dal film Leone d'oro a Venezia, tre Oscar nel 2006 e 4 Golden Globe, al punto da rendelo, secondo molti spettatori, praticamente incomprensibile. 

"Vogliamo sapere - ha detto Aurelio Mancuso presidente nazionale Arcigay - chi ha deciso di trasmettere ieri sera su Raidue I Segreti di Brokeback Mountain, con vistosi tagli da censura anni '50. Chi si e' permesso di pensare che il pubblico adulto non avrebbe potuto sopportare i baci e le effusioni tra due uomini? Chiediamo al Direttore di Raidue e al Presidente della Rai di spiegare pubblicamente ciò che è avvenuto. Chiediamo alla Commissione di Vigilanza della Rai di intervenire, perché il servizio pubblico televisivo non può in alcun modo favorire l'omofobia dilagante in questo paese. Chiediamo, infine, che come gesto riparatore il film sia al più presto riprogrammato in versione integrale". L'Aduc, l'associazione Diritti utenti e consumatori, nel solidarizzare con l'Arcigay ("una censura indegna anche se ormai non sorprendente, e che non offende solo l'arte cinematografica e chi ha a cuore i diritti civili, ma tutti quei contribuenti che continuano a pagare una tassa per tenere in vita questa indegna tv di Stato") indica come risposta per i cittadini indignati di aderire alla campagna 'Disdici il canone Rai'. E l'on.Franco Grillini, presidente di Gaynet, Associazione omosessuale d'informazione chiede che "la Rai lo rimandi in onda". Nel ricordare l'emozione della sala grande a Venezia alla prima mondiale, Grillini s'indigna: "ciò che emoziona in quel film sono proprio le scene di affetto che Raidue, nella messa in onda di ieri ha brutalmente tagliato, stravolgendo il senso del film. Che la televisione di Stato, cioé il servizio pubblico, censuri un film vincitore di un Festival di Stato, rappresenta già di per sé un'assurdità. Che poi si voglia trasformare un film che parla di un grande amore omosessuale in una semplice amicizia tra uomini, perché questo è il risultato dei tagli, la dice lunga sull'attuale clima culturale". E lancia l'allarme: "Quando l'arte, la cultura, il cinema, la letteratura vengono brutalmente censurate, vuol dire che l'autoritarismo è alle porte. Crediamo che sia necessario un gesto riparatore di Raidue e che il film sia rimandato in onda in versione integrale così come lo abbiamo visto alla Mostra del Cinema di Venezia nel 2005".



P.S. perche' mandarlo in visione poi? ... la solita Itaglia


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Dicembre 2008)

a ecco ..... comunque non vedo la novità, la rai ha sempre tagliato le scene di sesso nei film ... sono quelle violente che non vengono mai censurate in italia


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

ah, meno male!!
Avevo visto solo degli spezzoni ma volevo vederlo tutto... così forse ci riesco!!!
Comunque hanno ragione..... che follia!!


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> a ecco ..... comunque non vedo la novità, la rai ha sempre tagliato le scene di sesso nei film ... sono quelle violente che non vengono mai censurate in italia


Gia'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## brugola (9 Dicembre 2008)

a me questo film è piaciuto davvero moltissimo.
non avevano vita facile in quell'epoca...e forse manco oggi


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, meno male!!
> Avevo visto solo degli spezzoni ma volevo vederlo tutto... così forse ci riesco!!!
> Comunque hanno ragione..... che follia!!


... quindi secondo te hanno fatto bene a vivisezionare il film?


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me questo film è piaciuto davvero moltissimo.
> non avevano vita facile in quell'epoca...e forse manco oggi



... anche a me Brugole' e' piaciuto molto questo film.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... quindi secondo te hanno fatto bene a vivisezionare il film?


 ma no, intendevo che hanno ragione a dire che è una follia tagliare scene!!
A me, che sono per il libero ammmmore, mi dai della bigotta?!?!?!


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma no, intendevo che hanno ragione a dire che è una follia tagliare scene!!
> A me, che sono per il libero ammmmore, *mi dai della bigotta?!?!?!*



Tu lo stai dicendo ... non avevo capito bene e ti ho fatto la domanda, tutto qua.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu lo stai dicendo ... non avevo capito bene e ti ho fatto la domanda, tutto qua.


ah, beh, allora.........


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, beh, allora.........



... allora che?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sei sempre premeditata nei miei riguardi come ben vedi.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... allora che?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io?!?!?!?
Mi sa che tu interpreti come vuoi interpretare!!!! 
Esprimevo solidarietà al pensiero tuo e dell'articolo e hai letto come volevi.
Esprimevo la mia posizione visto che era poco chiara e tu puntualizzi.
Commento banalmente e dici che sono premeditata?!?! 
Ah, scusa, scordavo che hai sempre ragione!!
Ok, hai ragione, sono premeditata... 
By by.


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io?!?!?!?
> Mi sa che tu interpreti come vuoi interpretare!!!!
> Esprimevo solidarietà al pensiero tuo e dell'articolo e hai letto come volevi.
> Esprimevo la mia posizione visto che era poco chiara e tu puntualizzi.
> ...


Quanto sei sciocchina bimba  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  "bigotta" te lo sei data da sola, io avevo solo chiesto una spiegazione ... e tu hai fatto il resto.

by by anche a te.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanto sei sciocchina bimba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi rendo conto ora che l'ironia ti è concetto estraneo. Ne dovrò tener conto, limite mio finora, dunque.
Sciocchina credo mi si addica, in fondo, no?
Bimba temo di no.
Facciamo che ne tieni conto tu, in futuro, ok?
Ciao, vado a casa.


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto ora che l'ironia ti è concetto estraneo. Ne dovrò tener conto, limite mio finora, dunque.
> Sciocchina credo mi si addica, in fondo, no?
> Bimba temo di no.
> Facciamo che ne tieni conto tu, in futuro, ok?
> Ciao, vado a casa.



non meriti manco la risposta perche' non hai capito un CA-ZZO, come al solito.


----------



## Mari' (9 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *Mi rendo conto ora che l'ironia ti è concetto estraneo*. Ne dovrò tener conto, limite mio finora, dunque.
> Sciocchina credo mi si addica, in fondo, no?
> Bimba temo di no.
> Facciamo che ne tieni conto tu, in futuro, ok?
> Ciao, vado a casa.



Mi era scappato questo commento nel post di Medusa riguardo all'operazione che ha visto protagonista oggi Angelo:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=460408&postcount=683


mentre la Tua ironia e' sempre molto raffinata


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2008)

Grande Maurizio Crozza a Ballaro sulla censura di Rai 2 e non solo come al solito 

http://www.chaosottolo.it/maurizio-crozza-copertina-91208-ballaro-il-presepe-di-berlusconi.html















​


----------

